# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili emision ju tërheq më shumë në top-channel?

## Adriano-10

Top Channel eshte njeri nga televevzionet me te mira ne eterin shqiptar.
Ka shume programe te ndryshme qe i shofim cdo dite, por cilet jane ato qe emesione qe juve ju terheqin vemendjen apo kureshtjen?

Portokalli
Fiks Fare
Top Show
Shqip
Goodmoring Albania

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Adriano-10 ka edhe me edhe e mira do ishte ta kishe bere me shume mundesi po nejse.

Persa i perket temes Top Show e shoh cdo nate me pas Portokalline e te tjerat nga pak.

----------


## bavarezi5

Edhe programet tjra jane te mira,por Portokallia nuk arrihet,shume emision interesant eshte.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Ath po filloj ti analizoj paksa keto programe televizive.

Portokallia jepet njehere ne jave edhe eshte program televiziv vetem per te qeshur. 

Fiks Fare eshte nje program ku nxjerr ne pah gabimet e qeverise ose problemet e kohes.

Top Show merret me problemet e shoqerise shqiptare pak a shume si Fiks Fare po me i perparuar dhe ku ka personazhe te ftuar.

Shqip jepet shume rralle edhe permban program politike ku ka te ftuar politikane.

Goodmornig Albania eshte program mengjesi ate e shohin vetem ato qe kane kohe e nuk kane pune.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> good morning albania se ai qe e transmeton eshte shume  sexy



E kishim fjalen per programet jo Spikeret  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zANë

> Persa i perket temes Top Show e shoh cdo nate me pas Portokalline e te tjerat nga pak.


Keshtu dhe Une :buzeqeshje:

----------


## cool_dancer

Ato gocat valltare te fiks fare, o zot o zot, sa te lezetshme jan, posaqerisht ajo bjonda  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FsHaTaRi

Portokalli  e shof na iher dhe o nice  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

portokalli of coursee lol

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Portokalli

E kom ndjekur me shpesh se kto spektaklet e tjera ene o i lezecem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nje program tjeter i Top Channel me i riu "*Kjo ishte Loja*" ku Personazhe VIP Shqiptare nga bota e politikes, muzikes, humorit, spektaklit, etj filmohen me kamera te fshehta... per me shume vizitoni Top Channel

----------


## MICHI

Ska si portokallia me ato personazhet humoristike.

----------


## hope_thebest

Portokalli...e kam fiksim ate Agronin kur flet si vlonjate.

----------


## vajza_pr

Top show e shikoj shpesh ndersa portokallin nganjher top show ka shuem tema sume debate dhe me pelqen me se shumti

----------

